# Is having music on bad?



## HedgeHopper (Feb 13, 2013)

Just a quick question I ussualy listen to my music with headphones but is it ok to use stero speakers around Angel without scaring her?

Thanks for the help as always,
HedgeHopper


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

So long as its not blasting I think it would be okay. Actually, I nearly almost always have the TV or music on in my room, where Fiona is. Its not real loud, but definitely audible for her. To be honest, I think its actually made her less skittish. She doesn't jump at sudden noises like she used to when I first got her. I don't have noise at night tho when she is in her wheel


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

HedgeHopper, 

I'm not trying to be rude, but we've had that question asked within the last week. If you use the search function you can find out answers to your questions a lot faster than waiting for people to answer.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

As long as you don't put the cage next to a blasting speaker, it's fine and actually a very good thing. Regular noise in the same room helps with socialization and it desensitizes them and makes them less skittish and reactive to noises. Our hedgehogs get music at all times during daylight hours, as well as intentionally being exposed to a loud vacuum, video games, TV, barking dogs, and various other noises. If you avoid exposing your hedgehog to noise - loud, sudden, or otherwise - or any other stimuli, because it causes some sort of reaction, you're just going to end up with a hedgehog that flinches at every little thing. It's like socializing a puppy - any new thing that makes them nervous or prickly at first is good for them to experience.


----------

